# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  απορια για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα

## boo

Καλησπερα σε ολους,
εχω ξεκινησει εδω και 12 μερες αντικαταθλιπτικα, τα remeron, περα απο την υπολοιπη αγωγη μου.στο παρελθον ειχα παρει για 3-4 μηνες seroxat αλλα εκανα μανιες και γενικα δεν ειδα αποτελεσμα.

θελω να ρωτησω λοιπον οποιον εχει προσωπικη εμπειρια απο αντικαταθλιπτικα..ειναι σιγουρο οτι σε πιανει καποια στιγμη το αντικαταθλιπτικο?και αν ναι, πως ειναι δλδ?πετας στα συνεφα?ξεχνας τις ασχημες σκεψεις της καταθλιψης?θα σταματησω δλδ να σκεφτομαι να κοπω και να φουνταρω?

μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει καποια καλητερευση..

----------


## Constantly curious

Γεια σου Boo, εμενα το ρεμερον μου πεταξε εντελως τον αυτοκτονικο ιδεασμο. Στις πρωτες δεκα μερες ειδα αμεση βλετιωση .

----------


## Stavros

Είναι αλήθεια πως οι περισσότεροι δεν πετάνε και από χαρά με αυτό το φάρμακο Boo.
Στην CC όμως της έδιωξε τις αυτοκτονικές τάσεις!Άρα όλα παίζουν!Κι εγώ αυτό παίρνω εδώ και χρόνια!Αλλά για άλλους λόγους το παίρνω!Για καλυτέρευση του ύπνου μου όπου όντως το καταφέρνει!
Το βράδυ κοιμάσαι καλά?Να υποθέσω πως παίρνεις 45mg εφάπαξ το βράδυ??
Ο Καλύτερος συνδυασμός ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΩΣ στην Κατάθλιψη είναι συνδυασμός Efexor-Remeron!
Στατιστικά στοιχεία παραθέτω και εννοείται πως δεν κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή στην αγωγή σου αν δεν πάρεις έγκριση από τον γιατρό σου!
Άλλοι έκαναν αυτόν τον συνδυασμό και δεν είδαν διαφορά.Αλλά στατιστικά έχει τα καλύτερα Remission Rates.

Πάντως το Remeron να σου δημιουργήσει έντονη θέληση για Ζωή και ενίσχυση κινήτρων,είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο!
Χωρίς να θέλω να σε ανησυχήσω το Remeron έχει ένα καλό:Πως το αντικαταθλιπτικό του αποτέλεσμα είναι ταχύτερο από τα SSRI-SNRI.
Άρα το γεγονός πως δεν έχεις ανταποκριθεί στις 12 μέρες,με κάνει αν πιστεύω πως μάλλον ΔΕΝ θα ανταποκριθείς.
Αλλά για 1 μήνα θα σε συμβούλευα να το κρατήσεις.Δώστου λίγο χρόνο,δεν χάνεις κάτι για 18 μέρες ακόμα!

Ποιο άλλο αντικαταθλιπτικό λαμβάνεις?

----------


## boo

καλησπερα Σταυρο.κοιμαμαι καλα με το remeron, μεσα σε 10-15λεπτα κλεινω τα ματια και ακομα κι αν δε νυσταζω αποκοιμιεμαι.παιρνω 30mg το βραδυ,παιρνω αλλους 2 ισοροπιστες, 2 αντιψυχωτικα και ακινετον.θα κανω υπομονη 1 μηνα αν και νομιζω οτι οσο περνανε οι μερες τοσο πιο πολυ βυθιζομαι στη θλιψη.στο μεταξυ θα εχω δει και τη γιατρο μου.το efexor ειναι κι αυτο αντικαταθλιπτικο?

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Εγω παιρνω effexor xr 75 mg μου εδιωξε την θλιψη αλλα φυσικα αν μου συμβει κατι ασχημο θα στεναχωρηθω.Οχι εγω δεν πεταω στα συνεφα αλλα ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενη απο το φαρμακο.Της ασχημες σκεψεις μου της εδιωξε το αντυψυχωσικο που παιρνω aloperidin solution 2 mg.Το μονο κακο απ'το αντικαταθλιπτικο ειναι οτι εχω ξηροστομια και δυσκοιλιοτητα και μη φυσιολογικα ονειρα.

----------


## Stavros

> καλησπερα Σταυρο.κοιμαμαι καλα με το remeron, μεσα σε 10-15λεπτα κλεινω τα ματια και ακομα κι αν δε νυσταζω αποκοιμιεμαι.παιρνω 30mg το βραδυ,παιρνω αλλους 2 ισοροπιστες, 2 αντιψυχωτικα και ακινετον.θα κανω υπομονη 1 μηνα αν και νομιζω οτι οσο περνανε οι μερες τοσο πιο πολυ βυθιζομαι στη θλιψη.στο μεταξυ θα εχω δει και τη γιατρο μου.το efexor ειναι κι αυτο αντικαταθλιπτικο?


Ναι στον ύπνο είναι πολύ δυνατό το Remeron.
Nαι αντικαταθλιπτικό είναι το Efexor αλλά βλέπω πως παίρνεις κι άλλα μαζί,άρα είναι πιο σύνθετο το πρόβλημα σου....

----------


## boo

ναι το προβλημα μου ειναι η διπολικη και η ψυχωση αλλα τωρα με εχει πιασει σκετη καταθλιψη γι αυτο και γραφω εδω που ξερετε και εσεις απο αυτα..δεν ξερω παντως αν μπορω να κανω υπομονη 1 μηνα.αυτη η θλιψη με τσακιζει.αυτες οι τασεις να κοπω ή να φουνταρω με ριχνουν πολυ.αλλα προσπαθω να αντιστεκομαι με νυχια και με δοντια.γινεται ετσι ξαφνικα στο ασχετο να σε πιασει καταθλιψη χωρις καποιο λογο?τουλαχιστον χωρις καποιο προφανη λογο?ποια ειναι η maximum δοση του remeron?
μεχρι πριν κανα μηνα τα χαπια με ειχαν σε μια flat κατασταση για πολλους μηνες (αν εξαιρεσουμε ενα ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο τον Αυγουστο).τωρα γιατι ξερυθμηστηκαν ολα?εκανα μια ουσια πριν κανα μηνα, mdma, αρκετο, λετε να φταιει αυτο?

----------


## Macgyver

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα πιανουν μονο το 60% των ασθενων , και μονο αυτους που ειναι αρκετα σοβαρα , οχι τους λαιτ .

----------


## boo

θελω να κοπω και να φουνταρω. δε ξερω αν ειμαι στους λαιτ ή στους βαρια.ποσο πιο βαρια πρεπει να ειμαι?

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@μπου και γω επαιρνα καποτε εφεξορ και ρεμερον.. αλλα απο το πολυ εφεξορ επαθα μανια αλλα μιλαω για δοση 450μγ ανα μερα και 30μγ ρεμερον

----------


## Macgyver

Να εχεις μεση και ανω κλινικη καταθλιψη , δλδ να εχεις αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις , αν και δεν ειναι απολυτο . Υπαρχει ατυπη , ηπια , μεση , βαρια , ακραια κτθλψη , δεν μπορω εγω να σε καταταξω καπου , δεν σε ξερω . Για να κανεις μανιες με το σεροξατ , σημαινει ειτε οτι επαιρνες μεγαλες δοσεις , ειτε οτι δεν σου πηγαινε το φαρμακο . Πριν το περιφημο σεροτονινεργικο συνδρομο , παθαινεις υπομανιες , η και μανιες , ελττωνειςε την δοση κι τελειωσε , δεν ειναι κατι μη αναστρεψιμο . Αυτο ισχυει για ολες τις μεγαλες δοσεις αντ/κων , η αν παιρνεις δυο ssri s συγχρονως .

----------


## black_adder

Νομίζω οτι το θέμα των αντικαταθλιπτικών είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό. Μερικούς τους βοηθάει, πιθανόν αλλους οχι. Άλλοι μπορεί να χρειάζονται αύξηση της δόσης.'Αλλοι πάλι πρέπει να δοκιμάσουν διάφορα μέχρι να τους πιάσει κάτι. Προσωπικά παίρνω 75mg remeron. Αρχισα με άλλα και από όσο θυμάμαι δεν βοήθησαν στο να μην κάνω κακές σκέψεις. 'Αλλος φίλος πάλι αφου δοκίμασε σχεδόν όλα τα SSRI και τα SNRI και δεν τον έπιανε τίποτε, ο γιατρός του το γύρισε στα τρικυκλικά και τον έπιασε. (Έτσι τουλάχιστον έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ) Γενικά έχω αμφιβολίες το κατά πόσο βοηθάνε (τουλάχιστον εμένα). 
Τα χάπια δεν νομίζω ότι αλλάζουν τον αρνητικό τρόπο σκέψης, μόνο με τη συζήτηση και τη ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεί κάτι να γίνει κάτι. Προσωπικά τα φάρμακα τα άρχισα παράλληλα με ψυχοθεραπεία οπότε δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο με βοήθησαν. 
Φυσικά επειδή έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου και δεν είμαι ειδικός δεν τα σταματάω. Οσες φορές είχα τις απορίες που έχεις και εσύ το συζήτησα με το γιατρο

----------


## boo

πωπωωω..απογοητευομαι οταν ακουω πως δε πιανουν παντα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα σε ολους.πως θα την παλεψω ρε γμτ..?δυστυχως δεν εχω την οικονομικη ανεση να παω και σε ψυχολογο.αν δεν αλλαζουν τα χαπια αυτα τον αρνητικο τροπο σκεψης τοτε τι στο καλο κανουν?

----------


## elis

τα χαπια δεν κανουν ειναι το μονο σιγουρο αυτο στο υπογραφω με δεκαχερια
απλα εγω ειμαι τησ νοοτροπιασ οτι αυτο δεν ειναι δικαιολογια πρεπει ολοι κατι να κανουμε βρεσ οτι θεσ και ασχολησου με κατι
να εξασκειτε το μυαλο να εισαι ηρεμη γιατι αλλιωσ νομιζω δε γινεται

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

+1 στον ελις

----------


## elis

ευχαριστω εσωτερικη αλλα αυτο οπωσ ξερεισ το καταλαβα απο πρωτο χερι τα χαπια δεν κανουν
εχω παρει τα περισσοτερα και εχω αποψη οτι δεν ειναι καλα τουλαχιστον για μενα για αλλουσ δεν ξερω

----------


## black_adder

> πωπωωω..απογοητευομαι οταν ακουω πως δε πιανουν παντα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα σε ολους.πως θα την παλεψω ρε γμτ..?δυστυχως δεν εχω την οικονομικη ανεση να παω και σε ψυχολογο.αν δεν αλλαζουν τα χαπια αυτα τον αρνητικο τροπο σκεψης τοτε τι στο καλο κανουν?


*Να Μην απογοητεύεσαι.* 
Εγώ κατέθεσα τη δικιά μου εμπειρία και την προσωπική μου άποψη τίποτε άλλο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου. Πχ: άνθρωποι που ακούνε φωνές και έχουν ψευδαισθήσεις τα φάρμακα γνωρίζω ότι τους βοηθάνε. 
Ή Το φίλο που έγραψα στο προηγουμενο σχόλιο το φάρμακο που παίρνει θεωρώ ότι τον βοήθησε να αρχίσει να βγαίνει από το σπίτι του, που ήταν μέσα συνέχεια. Άρα το φάρμακο τον βοήθησε
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν έχουμε απορίες για το πως λειτουργούν τα φάρμακα, αμφιβολίες, ερωτήσεις, κλπ... *ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ*

----------


## Fleur

συμφωνω με τον black_adder. ο γιατρός εκφραζει αποψη αναλογα με την περίπτωση. η διαγνωση σου boo ποια ειναι; τελικα τα παιρνεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ή οχι;
εγω παιρνω εφεξορ εδω και 3 εβδομαδες περιπου. ανεβηκα σταδιακα δοση με μαξιμουμ τα 150mg. ειμαι καλυτερα απο την αρχη της θεραπειας. επισης ειχα ξεκινησει με λαντοζ και ενω πριν 4 χρόνια με είχαν κανει σε ενα μήνα να πεταω, τωρα δεν επιασαν καν μη σου πω οτι μου εκαναν περισσοτερο αγχος γιαυτο και ο ψυχιατρος μου τα αλλαξε. 
οπως βλεπεις ακομα και στον ιδιο ανθρωπο το ιδιο φαρμακο αλλες φορες κανει και αλλες οχι

----------


## boo

> τα χαπια δεν κανουν ειναι το μονο σιγουρο αυτο στο υπογραφω με δεκαχερια
> απλα εγω ειμαι τησ νοοτροπιασ οτι αυτο δεν ειναι δικαιολογια πρεπει ολοι κατι να κανουμε βρεσ οτι θεσ και ασχολησου με κατι
> να εξασκειτε το μυαλο να εισαι ηρεμη γιατι αλλιωσ νομιζω δε γινεται


ναι αλλα δεν εχω το κουραγιο να κανω κατι.η μονη ανεμελη μου ωρα ειναι το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω που διαβαζω που και που κανενα βιβλιο και ξεχνιεμαι για λιγο

----------


## Macgyver

> πωπωωω..απογοητευομαι οταν ακουω πως δε πιανουν παντα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα σε ολους.πως θα την παλεψω ρε γμτ..?δυστυχως δεν εχω την οικονομικη ανεση να παω και σε ψυχολογο.αν δεν αλλαζουν τα χαπια αυτα τον αρνητικο τροπο σκεψης τοτε τι στο καλο κανουν?



Αλλος μιλαει για αντιψυχωτικα , αλλος για αντικαταθλιπτικα , τα δευτερα δεν κανουν τιποτα παραπανω απο το ναμβλυνουν το συναισθημα , σε κανουν απαθη . Για το ρεμερον εχω επιφυλαξεις , καλο ειναι , αλλα παχαινει πολυ . Τα αντιψυχωτικα δεν εχω ιδεα .

----------


## boo

> συμφωνω με τον black_adder. ο γιατρός εκφραζει αποψη αναλογα με την περίπτωση. η διαγνωση σου boo ποια ειναι; τελικα τα παιρνεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ή οχι;
> εγω παιρνω εφεξορ εδω και 3 εβδομαδες περιπου. ανεβηκα σταδιακα δοση με μαξιμουμ τα 150mg. ειμαι καλυτερα απο την αρχη της θεραπειας. επισης ειχα ξεκινησει με λαντοζ και ενω πριν 4 χρόνια με είχαν κανει σε ενα μήνα να πεταω, τωρα δεν επιασαν καν μη σου πω οτι μου εκαναν περισσοτερο αγχος γιαυτο και ο ψυχιατρος μου τα αλλαξε. 
> οπως βλεπεις ακομα και στον ιδιο ανθρωπο το ιδιο φαρμακο αλλες φορες κανει και αλλες οχι


η διαγνωση μου ειναι διπολικη και ψυχωση.τα παιρνω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα εδω και 13 ημερες αλλα δε βλεπω καλο

----------


## boo

> Αλλος μιλαει για αντιψυχωτικα , αλλος για αντικαταθλιπτικα , τα δευτερα δεν κανουν τιποτα παραπανω απο το ναμβλυνουν το συναισθημα , σε κανουν απαθη . Για το ρεμερον εχω επιφυλαξεις , καλο ειναι , αλλα παχαινει πολυ . Τα αντιψυχωτικα δεν εχω ιδεα .


ολα παχαινουν αλλα εγω παρ ολα αυτα δε παιρνω γραμμαριο.μακαρι να επαιρνα μερικα κιλα.τα χρειαζομαι

----------


## Fleur

> η διαγνωση μου ειναι διπολικη και ψυχωση.τα παιρνω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα εδω και 13 ημερες αλλα δε βλεπω καλο


μετα το μήνα θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα. επισης σου ειπα συζητα το με τον γιατρο σου. επισης γυρω στις 2 εβδομαδες που τις πλησιαζεις θα σηκωνεσαι λιγο πιο ανετα απο το κρεββατι ισως πιο αναλαφρα..

----------


## Fleur

εγω με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα αδυνατιζω. το λαντοζ ειδικα οταν το πρωτοπαιρνω μου κλεινει τελειως την ορεξη, οπως και το αγχος δηλαδη

----------


## Macgyver

> η διαγνωση μου ειναι διπολικη και ψυχωση.τα παιρνω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα εδω και 13 ημερες αλλα δε βλεπω καλο




Δεν το γνωριζω το αντικειμενο , αλλα τα αντιψυχωτικα θα σε παχυνουν , εγγυημενο . 13 μερες ειαι πολυ λιγες , ολα αυτα α φαρμακα ειναι της υπομονης , πως ειναι η ασπιρινη ? ε , καμμια σχεση , στο20ημερο θα αρχισει να βλεπεις κατι , καλυτερο στο μηνα , μετα παμε στις ρυθμισεις των δοσεων , δυστυχως εχεις μελλον , μεχρι την πληρη ιαση , μακαρι και οχι , το συνηθες λεω .

----------


## Macgyver

> εγω με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα αδυνατιζω. το λαντοζ ειδικα οταν το πρωτοπαιρνω μου κλεινει τελειως την ορεξη, οπως και το αγχος δηλαδη


Και το εφεξορ κλεινει την ορεξη, και ιδιατερως το ζολοφτ .

----------

